# Bobcat



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

Over the years I have owned maybe 6 bobcat skids. We always went with them because of the great service at the local branch. Last year about this time I bought a new 650 skid it took 3 months to come in. 
Now my t320 needs a rear roller it has been on back order for 4 weeks.
I call today for 4 tires filled with foam, guy tells me they don't have any tires to sell, they are also back ordered. What the heck is going on with bobcat


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

they left gwinner, nd....and the korean's.. "doosan" bought them out


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a dealer issue to me, my local dealer seems to be able to get whatever I need, if they don't have it in stock, I can usually get it overnight, if I need it and want to pay the shipping.

Though thinking about it, I have not busted anything in a while, I'll ask my guys if there is a parts backlog.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My best friend was a service manager at the local dealer, but is a salesman now, I'll ask him if Bobcat is having trouble keeping up.


----------



## trubuilt (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had the same problem up here took just about 3 months to get my 650 took 5 weeks to get 44" stance 463 tires and rims crazy if you ask me.
I do like my 650 once it showed up about 10 month old now.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Asked for a quote on a S770 6 weeks ago still haven't received one. Salesman said it would be aug of 2012 before I would get a machine. So went with a Deere again 332D it's a very nice machine plenty of power and nice serviceability.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I rarely buy parts at Bobcat....too many aftermarket sources, especially for the undercarriage. I keep a few extra rollers for mine, and had a machine shop use nylatron for the bearings, meaning I overhaul the old rollers.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't had any problems with my local Bobcat, though I haven't had a lot of concrete jobs either, so it's been sitting on the trailer. 

Last time I ordered something was about 4-5 months ago and it was here in 48 hours.

So if the service has changed or gone downhill, it's been fairly recently.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't use bobcat but I know from talking to some local dealers that dealers are not keeping inventory. And the factories are not producing the inventory. I needed a part for my Tri axle truck and the dealer couldn't tell me when they could get one. It was a common item and. It one International dealer had the part in the country


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

My local dealer said it takes about 3-5 months to get a machine. He has been ordering all kinds of units for stock, but is selling them before they come in.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Talked to my buddy. He said that when things got slow, Bobcat layed off employees at the factory. Now they are busy and can't keep up. They are also busy, because they are in the transistion to change everything over to tier 4. 

Bobcat was bought out by Doosan, but are still made in the USA. I might be mistaken, but I believed he told me that there is only 1 manufacturing plant.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Talked to my buddy. He said that when things got slow, Bobcat layed off employees at the factory. Now they are busy and can't keep up. They are also busy, because they are in the transistion to change everything over to tier 4.
> 
> Bobcat was bought out by Doosan, but are still made in the USA. I might be mistaken, but I believed he told me that there is only 1 manufacturing plant.


i was wrong in my earlier quote. they had manufacturing facilities in gwinner (original factory just north of me)...and as they grew, into bismarck and fargo...the bismarck and fargo plants are now closed, all manufacturing back in the gwinner plant. all of the hydraulic steel tubing for bobcat skid steers are made here in watertown.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like it might be a dealer thing to me also. If my dealer doesn't have it can usually get it in a day or two. We also have 2 dealers that are pretty close, so if one doesn't have it the other usually does.


----------

